# Hawk goes 8 for 9 and sets American Record



## chicken_hawk (Jun 15, 2014)

7/14 Saturday

A little set up. I had a pling meet in March where I totalled 1563 raw @255lbs. (275lb class) . Nothing spectacular,  but when I looked at the uspa records I noticed I was 20lbs above the masters 242 total record. One caveat though the uspa has 2 raw divisions. ..one with knee wraps and one without. Currently I had been using them, but the record was without. 

Anyway,  I decided to go for it and lost 5 lbs with diet then another 11 witj a water cut to make the 242's. I put back on the 11 lbs before the meet, so that was great. However,  I had added nerves due to the goal. My strategy for the meet was to play it safe and try to hit my previous lifts of S:566 w/wraps, B:413, and DL:587.
Squat
1st 530 cake
2nd 562 cake
3rd 578 cake but two reds as my handler gave up commaned to soon. Shit 4lbs back and I knew the bench would be tough...having cut.

Bench
1. 391 tough
2. 407 really tough but got it. Shit aint got much more.
3.413 Griiiiiiiiiiind but made it

DL
1. 530 easy
2. 567 we thought this would break the record, but tied it. Shit ...howndo I play this? F it lets add 5.
3. 573 made it.

Results:
1st 242 Raw open
1st 242 Raw Masters
242 Masters Raw 40-44 total American Record.


Hawk is a happy guy !


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow that's awesome Hawk!   Certainly among the elite.  Hope you have enough strength to keep your wife from giving you the beat down for scheduling it on her birthday!   Great job brother!


----------



## srd1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Damn brother thats awsome!!!! Congrats man hell of an accomplishment!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 15, 2014)

Well done ch!! Congrats!! :headbang:


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2014)

Good on ya, Hawk. Are you using any of the preparation/focus techniques from the book u were reading?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Wow that's awesome Hawk!   Certainly among the elite.  Hope you have enough strength to keep your wife from giving you the beat down for scheduling it on her birthday!   Great job brother!



Yeah, no doubt! I'm serving her mojito's at the moment hoping she will forget! LOL

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Good on ya, Hawk. Are you using any of the preparation/focus techniques from the book u were reading?



Yes, this is an old school practice but in the age of chains and bands it has fallen out of vogue. Walkouts and isometric holds with 120% of my max. Basically I would train as normal for the day then use 120% and walkout or unrack the weight. then just dip 2-4" and hold it for a 5 count. It really preps your cns and builds a ton of confidence. 

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice man - great job - this is the stuff I like to here -there are a real lot of big guys out there now but don't see many strong people in the gyms now a days


----------



## MattG (Jun 15, 2014)

You are the goddamn man hawk! Excellent brother, very happy for you :headbang:


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats and those are good numbers brother.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome, Hawk.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats Hawk!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats brother


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 15, 2014)

Congrats man, well deserved. 
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2014)

:headbang:


----------



## robertscott (Jun 15, 2014)

Good work man!  Very impressive


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 15, 2014)

Good job brother. I remember you had some issues with some guys in your gym. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 15, 2014)

Holy hell brother this is awesome!!!!  Incredible work man just goes to show how much your hard work has paid off


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, I still have a shit eating grin on my face 

Hawk


----------



## Jay44 (Jun 16, 2014)

Impressive my man!


----------



## psych (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats big man!


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 17, 2014)

Woooooo!

HAWK


----------



## jacked391 (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome hawk way to go!!!!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 18, 2014)

jacked391 said:


> Awesome hawk way to go!!!!


Thanks brother!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 29, 2014)

Man i'm always late to the party !   J nice to see you believing in yourself. 
Fuck the age  bla blah blah limitations.. You womped some ass in your meet. very cool that one gets ya big pat on the back. Congrats!! 
T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 29, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Man i'm always late to the party !   J nice to see you believing in yourself.
> Fuck the age  bla blah blah limitations.. You womped some ass in your meet. very cool that one gets ya big pat on the back. Congrats!!
> T



Thanks T! I can say that that meet really opened my eyes to the fact I am just getting started in my PLing career. 

Hawk


----------

